# Triton TRA001 Collet Problem



## jackson74 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey everyone..

I bought a Triton TRA001 (3.25 HP) in December.. Never took it out of the box as I was saving and working on my table and cabinet stand as well as insulating and finishing my shed shop project.

So I got my table ready to go and router all set up and went to put in my new Whiteside downshear bit for edge jointing (members here recommended) and the 1/2" shank will not fit. Seems it maybe a 12mm collet perhaps? It came with the 1/4" collet as well (though I have not checked if 1/4" shank will fit in that).

Just never had this occur before where a shank could not slip into a collet even with the nut off there is no getting it in there...

I bought this from a US company (Klingspor) and the specs said 1/2" and 1/4" collet... Perhaps just a mix up somewhere? or am I missing something?


----------



## jackson74 (Dec 10, 2014)

Okay,

so the collet was removed from the nut and stuck in the shaft...

I applied a little grease and heat gunned it , then knocked it on each side a few times with some solid wood and was able the pull it out pretty easily eventually with some pliers.

I did not do anything to rough, doesn't seem to have scratched the sleeve and now the 1/2" shank bit fits and tightens and seems fine...

Think this thing is damaged or safe to use?

TIA


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I would use it, but keep an eye on it to make sure there is no slippage...

Do not over tighten...


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Tight Collet Nut*

I have several routers in use most all the time. Each one had a very tight collet nut when first out of the box and first few uses. Now they are just fine. The grease on the cutter shank is a worry. That is like greasing wheel nuts! DON'T.
Hope you have lots of fun making sawdust and chips with your TRA001. Best router I've ever used!!


----------



## jackson74 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and help!

To be clear the cutter and shank were not stuck at all.. When I first tried to put the cutter into the collet it did not fit and thought perhaps I got a metric collet by mistake...

The sleeve was separated from the nut and stuck in the 

I never greased the cutter, just put a couple drops around where the collet was stuck in the motor shaft. I heated it with the heat gun and was able to get it out with some pliers and mild force. I cleaned it out and it snapped back into the nut and the cutter shank now fits and tightens...

Unfortunately I still have not been able to use it because I am insulating and putting walls up in the shed shop I am working on and some stuff has been back-ordered...

I will post some pics when done, I am very exited to get using this thing...

Thanks again


----------

